# php56 --> php70



## cbrace (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi all,

I've tried several times to upgrade PHP from 56 to 70 on my VPS running v10.3, and each time I break stuff and end up reverting to 56. This evening I tried again following the instructions here: Upgrade Packages PHP56 to PHP70 on FreeBSD 10.3

and once again I succeeded in breaking everything with a bunch of fatal errors in /var/log/httpd-error.log

These are the packages I need to run:

   roundcube-1.2.0_1,1
   joomla3-3.4.6
   nextcloud-9.0.53
   postfixadmin-2.93
   zenphoto-1.4.12
   phpMyAdmin-4.6.3
All I believe are now php70 ready. 

Can someone recommend a robust way of moving to php70 while not breaking everything yet again?

Thanks


----------



## Remington (Jul 21, 2016)

I compile PHP directly from the source hence no package or ports involved.  I have PHP 5.4, 5.5, 5.6 and 7.0.

Roundcube isn't php70 ready as it doesn't work properly.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2016)

Probably the best way is to build from ports. That's the only sure way to deviate from the default. For this reason I'd recommend setting up your own repository, that way you can get the benefits of changing various default setting with the ease of use of packages. 

Make sure you set the default in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= php=70
```
Then build the web applications you need. This _should_ work provided the applications are indeed compatible with PHP 7.0.


----------

